# Migraines and treatments



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

As a long time migraine sufferer, I've gone to drs and found out that b/c I don't have "auras" (built in body warnings that a migraine is coming) perscription migraine meds don't work.  I used to use Mountain Dew as a migraine stopper, but have stopped using it when I realized it was giving me the caffene jitters and wasn't doing anything for my migraine.  Excedrene migraine was working for me too, but I've noticed it's started giving me the jitters as well.  

What OTC meds do you use to combat your migraines?


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll be interested in reading some tips as well...my bf gets migraines quite often and there's little that really helps them. He tries Mountain Dew and painkillers, but they just dull the pain a little and don't help too much. If anyone has a great technique for getting rid of them, I'm sure he'd be glad to hear it!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ah yes migraines. They are a joy, aren't they. My mother had them too very badly, I guess I inherited that from her. 
Exedrin is ok, aspirin sometimes, chocolate others. But once they there, not much ever helped me. 

I have them rarely now, not sure if its a combination of things. But I did start taking Magnesium at night, which also helps with my restless legs. I drink rooibos tee, which is said to help with headaches. I also have been drinking a lot of tea in general. 

Not sure which, if any of the things helped to cut down on the outbreaks, but I'll take it.

I don't have any aura's either.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

As a recent (about a year now) sufferer of migraines, I have tried several approaches and have yet to find something that works for me. I do get auras and have a prescription for pain relief but tried one of the prescription pills and did not care for the drowsy effect. Also, I was told that if the medication is not taken at the immediate onset then I have missed my opportunity for it to work. I don't like that fact either because sometimes I have been fortunate enough to get rid of a mild migraine with over the counter meds (exedrin migraine). The cost of the prescription is outrageously pricey also, 8 pills for $70.00, another down side to taking it.

Anyway, I am more of a natural approach sort of person. I have researched online and found a few suggestions that might help. So far, I have tried taking the herb Butterbur, can't say it helped me in any way after taking it regularly for 4 months, so I discontinued it.  My latest attempt is CoQ10, I am still in the early stages of taking it (only a week), so I don't know if this will help in the long run but it is something that naturally depletes as we get older and will not replenish itself if not supplemented.

Last week I got three mild migraines, on one of those days, I took a Tyrosine supplement I had on hand to hopefully give me a little energy at least, I did drink a cup of coffee shortly afterwards and was surprised that my mirgraine not only went away, but my blurred vision cleared (another side effect I get which I would call the aura) and my foggy thinking also cleared. The next day, I again had a mild migraine, tried taking one Tyrosine supplement and drank a cup of Oolong tea (low caffiene), the headache remained, had a cup of coffee an hour later, headache once again dissappeared.

Unfortunately, this will not help if you cannot handle the caffiene because it gives you jitters, but in my situation it seems that the caffiene is the magic bullet to make these things work.

In my ongoing search for releif with very little medication involved, I read about the possibilty of another herb called Dong Quai that may help if a migraine is due to hormonal reasons, which mine are. So, depending on what happens in four weeks, if the CoQ10 doesn't seem to be having any effect, I will try either drinking Dong Quai tea or taking it in supplement form only the week before my cycle which is what is recommended.

I know I have not been of much help to you, but I am with you in spirit at as one migraine sufferer to another. I truly wish you the best in your search for relief!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I have suffered from migraines for most of my life (I had my first migraine at age 11).     Nothing OTC has ever worked for me.  I do not have and have never had the auras sometimes associated with migraines, but Rx meds have done wonders for me.  I have been on Maxalt for the past 5-6 years (I was previously on Imitrex, which stopped working for me after several years).  The intensity and frequency of my migraines has unfortunately increased with age, and it's gotten much worse since the birth of my children (coincidence?   ).  I know what my main triggers are (lack of sleep, hunger, stress) and try to plan accordingly, but as soon as I feel like I am getting a migraine, I immediately take one of my tabs and within an hour, I'm fine.  The major downside is that the Maxalt makes me extremely drowsy.  Once I've taken it, I can pretty much kiss productivity for the day good-bye, but it's much better than suffering with the excruciating pain. I hope you can find something that works for you.  Migraines truly are a wicked breed of miserable and no one truly understands unless they have had them.


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

I get auras but not every time. Sometimes I only have the aura but no pain and get weird neuro effects like talking jibberish (like that tv reporter a couple weeks ago) or not even being able to talk at all. Most often though I have no aura and just searing pain. 

Most often I take 800 mg ibuprofen (4 OTC tablets which equal 1 RX strength pill). If I have it on hand I drink coffee or caffeinated pop with it. Tylenol and Excedrin are worthless for me. For RX migraine meds I have found that Maxalt, especially the melts that dissolve on your tongue work very well even when I don't have a warning aura. It doesn't always completely take it away but it at least knocks it down enough to be functional. Even when I have the Maxalt I will still take the ibuprofen t prevent a rebound headache. I do not take narcotic pain pills unless I just can't cope any other way since they don't really make the headache stop they only mask the pain and more often than not cause a rebound tension headache which can morph into another migraine.


----------



## maryannaevans (Apr 10, 2010)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> As a long time migraine sufferer, I've gone to drs and found out that b/c I don't have "auras" (built in body warnings that a migraine is coming) perscription migraine meds don't work. I used to use Mountain Dew as a migraine stopper, but have stopped using it when I realized it was giving me the caffene jitters and wasn't doing anything for my migraine. Excedrene migraine was working for me too, but I've noticed it's started giving me the jitters as well. What OTC meds do you use to combat your migraines?


I'm concerned that your doctors have told you that you must have auras for prescription migraine medications to work. I'm almost certain that the research shows that this is not true. I know that it is not true for me. I'd had migraines without aura for many years before Imitrex became available, but it has been working for me for many years. Since then, I had visual auras on two occasions when I was extremely stressed. I took an Imitrex both times and didn't get a follow-up headache. I don't know what would have happened without the Imitrex, but I presume I would have gotten a migraine after the aura.

I've tried other sumatriptans, but Imitrex works best and, since it has gone generic recently, it costs less. Check with your insurer, if you have one, to see what the cost would be for you. Although it works much better if I take it before the headache really takes hold, it _is_ worthwhile to take it when the headache is full-blown, because I find that it at least moderates the pain and shortens the headache, and it sometimes makes it go away. If I'm able to take it right away, the headache never comes, and any drowsiness is so mild that I'm able to continue normal activities.

Everybody's different, but for me, Imitrex has been a miracle, and it seems that your doctor could at least let you try and see if it helps you. Nobody should have to suffer when it can be avoided.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I get migraines too.  Sometimes I get the aura and sometimes I don't.  Ibuprofen is usually what I take, because I've tried all kinds of stuff and none of it worked.

Usually what works the best is for me to lie in a dark room and sleep it off.

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a visual aura.  It's a weird pulsating flashy light thing that grows over 20-30 minutes and then dissipates over time.

TL, I've had weird neurological things happen too.  I don't think they were migraine related, because they're much less frequent now that I've been on a gluten-free diet.  I think it was foggy gluten-head and the fact that I was slowly starving to death that did it for me.

Vicki


----------



## meggjensen (Feb 17, 2011)

I've been getting migraines since puberty. I've had the typical pain/nausea/sensitivity to light migraines as well as optic migraines where I see a pulsing light, like Viki mentioned, that disappears after 20 minutes.

Going on the pill helped somewhat. I usually take Aleve and crawl into bed.

I have also noticed that when my TMJ flares up, I have more migraines. I definitely think they're related too.

I am holding out hope that they'll stop after menopause, but I have a good 15-20 years until then....

Best of luck to you!!!!!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank goodness, I don't get them like I use to.  

I like Goody's Headache Powders.  I'll take one with a Coke.  The powders have caffeine in them, you might not want to use them if you are having problems with it.  I also use Icy Hot Patches.  I'll cut one in half and put it on both my forehead and back of my neck.  It really helps to numb everything.


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

I've had migraines all my life too.  I've had to experiment with different treatments at different stages in my life.  

No OTC medication has ever worked for me.  Caffeine does help, though.  You just have to be careful so you don't get rebound headaches if you're taking in a lot of caffeine.  

I'd also question your doctor about getting a prescription medication.  One of those might help even if you're not getting an aura.

Migraines really stink -- better health to you all


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

maryannaevans said:


> I'm concerned that your doctors have told you that you must have auras for prescription migraine medications to work. I'm almost certain that the research shows that this is not true. I know that it is not true for me. I'd had migraines without aura for many years before Imitrex became available, but it has been working for me for many years. Since then, I had visual auras on two occasions when I was extremely stressed. I took an Imitrex both times and didn't get a follow-up headache. I don't know what would have happened without the Imitrex, but I presume I would have gotten a migraine after the aura.
> 
> Everybody's different, but for me, Imitrex has been a miracle, and it seems that your doctor could at least let you try and see if it helps you. Nobody should have to suffer when it can be avoided.





BMathison said:


> I'd also question your doctor about getting a prescription medication. One of those might help even if you're not getting an aura.
> 
> Migraines really stink -- better health to you all


I have tried several different meds from the dr, but none have worked. My dr said the likelyhood of perscription meds working if taken AFTER the migraine is way reduced and since I have underlaying headaches then BAM! migraine, I can't take the meds, unless I want to be taking something daily (which I don't).

I was checked for brain tumors when I was 16, so we know I have a brain.

Sorry if this makes no sense, it's raining and I'm fighting a migraine.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> like the time I looked at a picture of a prairie fire in a magazine and couldn't recognize the fire as such until I read the caption, or the days when my words just aren't there. What kind of auras do you all have? Do you mind sharing some examples?


Have had migraine my entire life, since I was a baby we think, usually 1-2/month, but sometimes as much as 4-5/week. Once I had a migraine for 7 months straight. Docs were NOT happy, since there didn't seem to be anything wrong with me but the headache. Bah.

I frequently get speech aphasia before the migraine hits. Sometimes I call it "word salad," (from Boston Legal  ) and it can last for several hours. I also get the pattern/object recognition thing. I've only had aural/auditory type aura a handful of times in 40 years.

I take Relpax for my migraines, which is another triptan, like Maxalt and Imitrex. Maxalt also works for me. I've never tried Imitrex.

One of the causes of my migraines is a rotated atlas bone (cervical spine vertebra #1, right under the skull.) Took us YEARS to discover this, then I finally went to a chiro who took imaging down through the top of my head. The second he put the film up on the lightboard, we both said "oh, that's not right." I have up to a 6° rotation on the atlas bone. Most people never have higher than a 3° variance. So yes, I use chiropractic care and stretches to keep that rotation down as low as possible. (Weight lifting is good too.) When I stay on top of my muscular/spinal health, I have significantly fewer migraines and they respond to meds. I try to get in for a "tune-up" about once every 5-6 weeks. If I get cocky and don't go for an extended period of time, it sometimes takes 2-3 adjustments close together to get back on track. I do NOT see an old time bone cracker. My chiro uses an atlas specific technique to address the problem. There are several effective methods (they require advanced training and usually special equipment,) but the one I use is called Atlas Orthogonal.

Since the migraine problem stems from my spine and muscles, one of my old GPs tried to tell me that wasn't a migraine. This shows a fundamental lack of understanding about what a migraine really is. If you are having regular migraines, it's worth it to ask for a referral to a specialist, AND to seek out alternative treatment. Migraines without aura can often be aggravated by pressure in the occipital area. IOW - starts as tension headache, turns into migraine. Even though we don't know WHY some people get migraines and some don't, and there's still a lot of debate about the vascular vs. endocrine vs. neurological causes, it's still worth noting that improving your muscular health frequently works to lessen migraine frequency and severity.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Annoying my dr here as well.  I also do not get auras, btw.  First, I tracked my headaches to take before one of the visits, Doc loved me for that and has asked that I continue to bring the "headache diary" in. We started on Midrin, which now has been discontinued, but it did work depending on the cause of my migraine. Then she added topomax for me to take at night. That didn't make a difference. With my diary we noticed that I typically got my migraines twice a month and they lasted for several days, regardless of what I tried. These coincided with menes and ovulation. (My OB says I should have "ovulation" since I'm on the pill but the time lined to when I would have. Go figure.") 

As a replacement to Midrin, I'm on Maxalt. Both times I took it, it was close to bedtime so I can't say honestly if it works. We also switched my birth control to one of those low estrogen ones that only has me having a period every 3 months. The thought is, if nothing else, I should get fewer menstrual migraines. That was 3 months ago and I can happily say it didn't cause a migraine! woot! But since I am still having migraines, she took me off topomax and we're trying something else. I can't remember exactly what it is, but it used to be used for depression but they discovered that a 10mg dose seemed to prevent migraines.

At my last visit I had more cluster/tension headaches than migraines. I've always complained about how stiff and sore my neck and shoulders are and she agreed that my muscles were quite tight. I'm to keep getting massages and she advised me to try 800 mg of Advil every 8 hrs. So far, that has worked for the most part. Didn't last night, but when I woke up this morning it was gone. I was also getting some tingling in my left fingers in the morning, but only when I was driving. She told to try adjust the seat, check the ergonomics at work and home, and if it still happens, we'll get an x-ray. I may mention your cause Stacy, I know the vertebra right under my skull feels odd.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

mom133d said:


> and if it still happens, we'll get an x-ray. I may mention your cause Stacy, I know the vertebra right under my skull feels odd.


Worth a try. I've had various degrees of success talking to GPs about cervical misalignment (and chiropractic in general.) Some docs really go for it, and others are completely against it - probably with good reason. There's a huge spectrum of competence (as in any field,) so if you do decide to see a chiro for migraines, it pays to be very selective.

The speech aphasia is a known symptom of migraine, although some specialists put it more in the prodrome phase than the aura phase. It is a formally listed symptom though, and if the person you see regarding your headaches doesn't know this, they don't know enough about migraine to be treating you for it.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Just found this article and was wondering if anyone has tried this one. If so, what were the results? Seems worth a try to me. I plan to incorporate it into my tea drinking.

http://www.ehow.com/how_5447062_possibly-cure-migraines-ginger.html


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

The concentration you would need to get results is 100s of times more than you'd get in a cup or two of tea. Most practical way to get that much ginger is probably in your food, and I know I don't want to eat a big bowl of ginger stirfry when I've got a migraine coming on. Second way would be to take powdered ginger in capsule form, but that would burn the H*LL out of your tummy.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

I actually have some powdered (seasoning) form on hand. Have had a migraine today, unfortunately found this too late to try it at first sign of pain. However, I am now on my second serving 1/3 tsp (recommended dosage) added to a cup of tea and no burning of the tummy has happened. Not sure I can keep up the every four hours, for four days though. As I will quickly get tired of the taste of ginger tea!!! LOL!!!

For now I am pain free, but that may be due to the Exedrin Migraine I took earlier with a cup of coffee!


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Migraines are so weird! Especially considering people have been having them forever and we still can't treat them or stop them very well.

My bf gets horrid migraines that last for days and days. He's been getting them forever and he's mostly sort of, I guess, resigned to them. He's identified a few triggers, and what we can stay away from, we do (MSG and the like). But the weather causes them a lot and there's next to nothing to do about that. He also takes excedrin and some prescription drugs, but I'd say they only work like half of the time. And he does have to catch it right away, like the minute he feels pain. I'm kind of good at noticing things he sometimes doesn't about when he gets migraines, like the way he'll suddenly start talking a lot or (weird as this sounds) the way he smells. So sometimes I can help by telling him to take something, but mostly not. 

Chronic pain is stupid, that's what I think. And not being able to do much about it is even stupider. 

Best of luck finding something to help.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I started getting blind spot migraines shortly after I started puberty.  When one started, I could lay down for a bit and then I was OK.  If i took some ibuprofen, their cycle sped up but that was the only thing I took.  I never much thought of them and mentioned them on a whim to my doctor during my 30year physical - that's when I found out they were a type of migraine.

Well, last year I started having problems with these things that felt like the start of a sinus headache and had me running to vomit about 2 hours after they started.  It took us months to narrow it down to migraines but they are ... I still sometimes get the other kind but now I carry come Maxalt with me for the others.  I'm having about 1 a month or month and a half or so and I must say I liked the world better without them.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Interesting about the ginger. I love cooking with it, but I also take capsules with it. I take them to help with my GERD and when I have an upset stomach. They don't burn me at all, the opposite. 
You can get a lot more milligram in you without getting sick of the taste of it that way. 

I use the Nature's way brand.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Atunah said:


> Interesting about the ginger. I love cooking with it, but I also take capsules with it. I take them to help with my GERD and when I have an upset stomach. They don't burn me at all, the opposite.
> You can get a lot more milligram in you without getting sick of the taste of it that way.
> 
> I use the Nature's way brand.


Thank you!! It was in my game plan to purchase capsules to give this a shot. When it comes to migraines, it's worth it to at least try.

I'm glad you have found relief in using ginger for stomach problems! I have always heard it helped a lot, even for motion sickness. Best wishes!


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> I started getting blind spot migraines shortly after I started puberty. When one started, I could lay down for a bit and then I was OK. If i took some ibuprofen, their cycle sped up but that was the only thing I took. I never much thought of them and mentioned them on a whim to my doctor during my 30year physical - that's when I found out they were a type of migraine.
> 
> Well, last year I started having problems with these things that felt like the start of a sinus headache and had me running to vomit about 2 hours after they started. It took us months to narrow it down to migraines but they are ... I still sometimes get the other kind but now I carry come Maxalt with me for the others. I'm having about 1 a month or month and a half or so and I must say I liked the world better without them.


Geoffrey, I'm sorry to hear about your struggle with migraines. You also mention the sinus type headaches that were also considered migraines. I had one of those yesterday, woke up with middle of the forehead (sinus) pressure, treated that with a decongestant and within an hour the pain morphed into a migraine, strickly one sided (right side) throbbing and nauseting. Migraines treatement is extremely complicated.

This morning I woke with the same type of sinus pressure/pain, so I tried another route, took an anti-histamine even though I was not having fits of sneezing, watery eyes, etc, along with one Advil, within short time the pain eased and did not morph into another migraine like yesterday. I really hate this guessing game, and hope that for all of us who suffer, that they can discover effective treatments, with little to no side effects. Also, I have read that it appears those who suffer from migraines are at a higher risk of stroke. I would believe that the pain we feel when we have a migraine is exactly what having a stroke probably feels like. It's horrible.

Best wishes on feeling better!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I get nasty migraines and was talking to a friend about it. She is currently breastfeeding and can't take her Imitrex and suffers from debilitating migraines. Her husband found an article about capsaicin and headaches. It said to mix 1 tsp of cayenne pepper powder with 4 oz hot water... stir until combined and then use a Q-tip soaked in it to apply just inside the nose on the inside of your nostrils. It burns like h*ll, but the capsaicin allows the blood vessels to open back up and relieve the migraine. This also should only be done at onset. I've tried it (using jalepeno powder, all I had on hand) and it worked.

Found this at webmd: http://www.webmd.com/pain-management/tc/capsaicin-topic-overview

An article about topical cream: http://naturalmedicinejournal.net/ac_june10_austin.shtml


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Emily King said:


> I get nasty migraines and was talking to a friend about it. She is currently breastfeeding and can't take her Imitrex and suffers from debilitating migraines. Her husband found an article about capsaicin and headaches. It said to mix 1 tsp of cayenne pepper powder with 4 oz hot water... stir until combined and then use a Q-tip soaked in it to apply just inside the nose on the inside of your nostrils. It burns like h*ll, but the capsaicin allows the blood vessels to open back up and relieve the migraine. This also should only be done at onset. I've tried it (using jalepeno powder, all I had on hand) and it worked.
> 
> Found this at webmd: http://www.webmd.com/pain-management/tc/capsaicin-topic-overview
> 
> An article about topical cream: http://naturalmedicinejournal.net/ac_june10_austin.shtml


Living in Lousisana, I always have a lot of cayenne pepper on hand to try this. Very interesting! I will try almost anything at least once to get rid of a migraine. This sounds a little over the top, but I'm willing to give it a shot. Seems harmless, I mean if my stomach can handle cayenne everyday than my nostrils should be able to also! LOL

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I took the ratio down, since I don't need to have 4 oz on hand.  I also wasn't sure how strong jalepeno powder is compared to cayenne, so I used 1/8 tsp to 1 oz water.  The first time, my nostrils were on FIRE for about an hour, the second time, it only lasted for about 20 minutes.  I tried not to blow my nose OR sniff too hard... but keep lots of tissues on hand.


----------

